# Irish Mail 1900-1910 and 1940 Schwinn Majestic Girls, lock, f. brake,sped, klaxon



## Goldenrod1 (Dec 19, 2014)

that is French for to honk.  Garage sale everything works.   The Mail was on the internet. wrecked belt original.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Dec 20, 2014)

Nice your daughter can enjoy these. And very nice Hollywood!


----------

